# I guess you had to...



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

URI+tumors=July And now...Death+missed=July All of that+July=she had URI, tumors, now she's dead and I miss her


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I am so sad right now. Some stupid creature dug up her grave I saw her leg sticking out of it! I reburied her....


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss I have a sick senior with a big tumor and bad uri right now. If something dug her up then she wasn't buried deep enough.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. One of mine died recently so I know exactly how you feel. ...Putting a large rock on top of her gravesite will help to deter other animals from digging her up.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you both....goddess, my father buried her, sorry about your sick baby!. Brisby, I intend to put a much heavier and bigger rock instead of the little one and sorry about your rat dying!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your girl. I wish you all the best during this hard time!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. I always bury mine in an airtight plastic container for several reasons. A) I can't take the thought of burying them in cardboard or something that's going to decay, and B) I'll be digging them back up when I move and reburying them on the new property. It just feels wrong to leave them behind.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

thenightgoddess said:


> Im sorry for your loss I have a sick senior with a big tumor and bad uri right now. If something dug her up then she wasn't buried deep enough.


Not always the case. When we bury the horses we use a tractor to dig a hole. One time four of our horses took an entire day to stand there and dig one back up. I think it depends on how bad other animals want whatever has been buried.I'm sorry about your baby.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Your horses are smart! Hey-Fay, you are totally right. I don't put mine in plastic bags, how can you stand to look at the decayed body when you move? Have you ever? Next time send a picture. If you want, that is


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So Sorry for your loss, and that would have been hard to see. I recently lost a pet as well. She will be waiting for you to play with her at the rainbow bridge until then she is probably making lots of new friends, and eating all her favorite foods.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, I am sure. I hope with all my heart. Mitsy, do you think I should get a buddy for Charlotte, my only one left?


----------

